# Dungeoness Cran & Black Tiger Prawns (pics)



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

1


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Do you by any chance know yourself or have a friend that may have a connection in CA maybe San diego, that could ship some non frozen Dungenous crabs here?

I love the Crab, but have never had one right out of the water like we eat Blue crabs.I don't even want to think of what a Blue crab would taste like after being frozen, on that same line of thought I would imagine Dungenous would be awsome.


----------

